
Show HN: Sourcegraph extension API alpha - sqs
https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph-extension-api
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. The first extension is Codecov:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph-
codecov#readme](https://github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph-codecov#readme). It
overlays test coverage info on code files on GitHub (with green/yellow/red
line background colors). It also adds a command palette to GitHub (like the VS
Code command palette) that exposes more actions related to viewing code
coverage.

This extension API is in alpha. Feedback appreciated, especially hearing about
what extensions you would want to use or build.

~~~
cyberpunk0
Looks like a good time to jump in :) I've always been interested in playing
around with sourcegraph, been saving for a little home server upgrade to run
some projects!

